# Top 5 Meanest most aggressive freshwater fish?



## oblivion790 (Apr 3, 2005)

Rate the *MEANEST* most *AGGRESSIVE* freshwater tank fish you have ever seen From 1 to 5? a fish that is always ready to attack the owner and other fish?









#1-?

#2-?

#3-?

#4-?

#5-?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

this is always a question....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

5- bronze cory catfish
4- zebra danio
3- fantail goldfish
2- neon tetra
1- fancy guppy

hows that for an agressive list?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, my Pygmy Cory ripped up a 20" Red Tailed Catfish (god, it was a massacre...







), so I think they should be higher on your list...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

1. red devil
2. midas
3. salvini
4. festae
5. convict


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Well, my Pygmy Cory ripped up a 20" Red Tailed Catfish (god, it was a massacre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot all about those pygmy corys.... damn they are vicious


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my Pygmy Cory ripped up a 20" Red Tailed Catfish (god, it was a massacre...
> ...










one of them killed my 20" rhom


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

20" rhom?.........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

zrreber said:


> 20" rhom?.........
> [snapback]984137[/snapback]​










..................................








i cant talk about it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Swallowed in one large gulp, right?









I never really figured out why they were called Pygmy Cories, btw: a better name would be Swimming Stomachs, imo...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> zrreber said:
> 
> 
> > 20" rhom?.........
> ...


yes







i remember that thread. so sad


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> 5- bronze cory catfish
> 4- zebra danio
> 3- fantail goldfish
> 2- neon tetra
> ...


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...












hw kept on ramming and biting the big guy till the rhom was stressed to death

here is the killer 
in a 500g tank all by himself


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Green said:
> ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

what is that.... a c. elegans?

dude, you wanna talk vicious look up a corydoras panda....










these suckers get a whopping 1 1/2". now thats a cold blooded killer right there.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> what is that.... a c. elegans?
> 
> dude, you wanna talk vicious look up a corydoras panda....
> 
> ...










i have one with my irritians and he is still alive
i think they were scared of him


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

i think a piranha tank would be the most aggressive


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i know what you guys are talkin about. I keep a tank with a pack of 6 vicious pygmi cories. There used to be a bunch of feeder mollies in the tank but now they're all gone.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you guys and gals are all wrong. by far the meanest, most aggressive bastard inthe tropical fish world is...the banjo catfish...holy crap. watch your fingers with those little buggers.

i had one in a tank with a shoal of 10 12" RBPs. they were all gone by morning...that savage little fu-man-chu wannabe


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Seriously, here my list. Most Aggressive to Least:

1) Fahaka Puffer --- killer and toxic
2) Red Devil/midas
3) Flowerhorn
4) Dovii (wolf cichchlid), only full grown males, but then they can be the most aggressive at over 12inches to 2 Feet w/ canine fangs!!!
5) Motaguense/jaguar(not all the time).

By the way, anyone one on the list can be vise versa it still depends on the temperament of the individual fish. and yes, the will all attack you through the glass and kill any descent size tankmates.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Only 1 you need to know

Channa Micropeltes (redline snakehead)


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> Seriously, here my list. Most Aggressive to Least:
> 
> 1) Fahaka Puffer --- killer and toxic
> 2) Red Devil/midas
> ...


Dont know about Fahakas mine is little and scared of his school of tiger barbs. But his growth rate is unreal inch or more a month.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Mr. Green, sorry to rip it up, but does anyone have a link of that thread with the 20" rhom? It sounds crazy..


----------



## oblivion790 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DepH said:


> Mr. Green, sorry to rip it up, but does anyone have a link of that thread with the 20" rhom? It sounds crazy..
> [snapback]985918[/snapback]​












http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=80608&hl=


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> 5- bronze cory catfish
> 4- zebra danio
> 3- fantail goldfish
> 2- neon tetra
> ...


lol


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> i think a piranha tank would be the most aggressive
> [snapback]984434[/snapback]​


lol
no i dont think so piranhas arent that agressive


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dude its all about the oscar


----------



## oblivion790 (Apr 3, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> dude its all about the oscar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying that a tank with oscars is MORE AGGRESSIVE than a tank of piranha's? No Way


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

oblivion790 said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > dude its all about the oscar
> ...


first off, what is your definition of agression? Something that attacks something simply because it doesnt like it or is in it's territory, or, a fish that is hungry and just so happens to have some sharp ass teeth?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dude i have red bellies and an oscar 
the oscar is more agressive than both the red bellies both
all the red bellies to is sit there 
my oscar goes crazzy everytime he sees me


----------



## oblivion790 (Apr 3, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> oblivion790 said:
> 
> 
> > King Piranha said:
> ...


...an extremly dangerous freshwater fish. The fish that you should always be careful with so you don't get hurt...attacks other fish and the owner?..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not going to go into this too deep, but but here is my personal experiences with oscars and piranhas. I have owned over a dozen piranhas ranging from little red bellys to large pirayas, caribes, and an elongatus. Not one of those fish did I ever fear. I had no problems cleaning their tanks beacause as soon as my hand went in that tank, they went to the oposite side or corner to hide. But on the other hand when I stick my hand in my 14" red oscar's tank I always end up bleeding pretty badly and end up with a couple new scars on my hand. I can not keep a single thing in with my oscar. He has even killed his old tankmate which was a 15"+ common pleco and a 6"+ firemouth. But on the other hand my piranhas were almost like community fish. If I kept anything in with them that was big enough for them to get a descent snack they would eat it. But the fish would have to be 3"+ for them to even bother with it. But the odd thing is that they never once ate smaller fish. I kept all sorts of smaller >3" fish in there such as convict fry, neon tetras, cory cats, and also some rosy reds that my brother bought for me cuz he wanted to see them eat something live (needless to say, he was disapointed :laugh: )

Just telling you my experience with these fish. I am not going into this subject anymore, it is meaningless


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yeah 
oscar pride


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Candiru


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> yeah
> oscar pride
> [snapback]990537[/snapback]​


 haha


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I wont Put piranhas as very aggressive fish, because they are not. They eat and tear up flesh, bec. thats how they eat. My first fishes is Red bellies, they constantly fight w/ each other though and less skittish compared the stories I hear in this forums. Mine is somewhat in the aggressive side. 
But if you compared the Piranhas aggressiveness to my Red devil, midas, texas, jaguars, flowerhorns. I would rate my Piranhas to be 40% and the central american cichlids around 60% to 95%. And another thing my Central Americans is aorund 6"-8". Their max size potential is 12" to 16". By then their aggressiveness should be around 80%-95%. But then again they might stay somewhat mellow, every fish is different.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hown did it kill your 20" rhom. I looked up that fish and it says thatbthey dont grow that big.


Dr. Green said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Green said:
> ...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

guys.. no such thing as a most aggressive fish since every fish is different. If your asking what fish will respond to you the most and act crazy the most out of other aquarium fish.. well this would be any in grade flowerhorn. To be in grade the fish needs to be a male with a decent sized kok.. the head is completely determined by the fishes confidence level. They are all dominant alpha males which is why you dont get 1000 good flowerhorn when you breed.. more like 5 that are worthwhile and of high grade. Buy one of these fish and you will find out what a bad ass fish is.. no random dovi out of a lake can compare to the temperment of a 1/10,000 alpha male flowerhorn, not that their arent dovii that are that insane.. just that since they arent farm raised and hand selected i highly doubt anybody on this board has had such a fish (i.e. Dovii with a large muchal hump)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm, 3 things to do here.

One, let me input... as PoseX and Lemmy have stated, the definition is tricky and this discussion is overdone.

Two, let me









and Three, how bout we keep this over here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73009


----------

